# Water testing Help!?



## Halil (25 Apr 2017)

Hi all,

So ive had my tank 25l going for a few weeks now but ive had a sudden shrimp death.
 I wanna test the water parameters but dont want to invest too much into a kit. 

Would this do ? 
http://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/pond-ca...-kit-6-in-1-50-test-strips-4001615035834.html

That would only leave ammonia out and thats fairly obvious , if my shrimp start rapidly dying after testing with above then its ammonia. 

If anyone has first hand experience with this feedback would be great. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgdiscus (25 Apr 2017)

There are many reasons for sudden deaths (infections, poor genetics, poor health to begin with etc). Some would recommend not to use these all-in-one test kits (no disrespect meant to the company. I have used some of their fertilizer product lines to with positive effects) because these test kits are not really accurate. Also not sure if your tank had been properly cycled prior to adding the shrimps etc (from your other thread... looks like the tank is about 1 week old). So if you could provide more details on your tank... it will make diagnosis a little bit easier.

Also did you acclimatise the shrimps prior to adding them into the tank? Did you do any recent water changes with the shrimps in it and forgot to add in anti-chlorine?


----------



## kadoxu (25 Apr 2017)

How long have the shrimp been in the tank?

If you don't want to spend much money on it right away, you can ask at a nearby LFS if they do water tests. Some do it for free and some just charge a small fee.


----------



## Halil (25 Apr 2017)

sgdiscus said:


> There are many reasons for sudden deaths (infections, poor genetics, poor health to begin with etc). Some would recommend not to use these all-in-one test kits (no disrespect meant to the company. I have used some of their fertilizer product lines to with positive effects) because these test kits are not really accurate. Also not sure if your tank had been properly cycled prior to adding the shrimps etc (from your other thread... looks like the tank is about 1 week old). So if you could provide more details on your tank... it will make diagnosis a little bit easier.
> 
> Also did you acclimatise the shrimps prior to adding them into the tank? Did you do any recent water changes with the shrimps in it and forgot to add in anti-chlorine?



I originally had 4 shrimp in another tank but one died , then i moved them into a larger tank. This current tank has been going for about 3 weeks , i then got another batch of 13 shrimp. Which i drip acclimatised them properly. I have a feeling either my fist batch were old or they are getting bullied by the new ones. No water changes were done , i did one after and they are all fine atm. 

Ive ordered some stuff to test the water when they arrive i'll post on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgdiscus (25 Apr 2017)

I think you should be alright so long as you take care of the basics such as water quality. I understand your anxiety. I go through that myself whenever I introduce new fish into my tank. Patience and detailed observations are key. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sgdiscus (25 Apr 2017)

Oh.. and try not to do/introduce  too many new things/variables at the same time. Makes it difficult to assess the source of issues. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Halil (27 Apr 2017)

Just found another shrimps remains.... I've tested the water and will post the results in a bit.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

